# Wow i won



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

hi all 
just wanna say how happy I am that I won the new viv and extras 
donated by geko zone and viv plus..
I never won anything before, and as I bought a new baby bosc today from penfolds its come at the right time.

big thanx to all involved..happy xmas and all have a great new year...:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

It was definitely the best! Enjoy it : victory:

Talking of never winning - I won two London Eye tickets earlier this year and chose the right day to go beautiful sunshine on a November morning :2thumb:


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

Talking of never winning - I won two London Eye tickets earlier this year and chose the right day to go beautiful sunshine on a November morning :2thumb:[/QUOTE]

nice one...


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

strabo said:


> hi all
> just wanna say how happy I am that I won the new viv and extras
> donated by geko zone and viv plus..
> I never won anything before, and as I bought a new baby bosc today from penfolds its come at the right time.
> ...


Congratulations Strabo.

Please post a photo of your prize when it arrives so we can all see how lucky you were.:2thumb:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

well done pal, well deserved 

Merry Christmas


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Im glad you posted because the competition thread is closed and I couldn't say well done on it :no1:


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Well done! Great ending to the year!

I didn't actually see your post...when I read it as the winning saying it really was great, well deserved  



Can't wait to see all your goodies for your new little one! :2thumb:


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

thanx all...will post a pics when it arrives on Tuesday so ime told...


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats matey! Was a great poem, definitely deserved to win :no1:


----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats on the win


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats


----------

